# Advice for Upper Arms and Shoulders?



## fureverywhere (Sep 18, 2016)

Okay, something I haven't done. My arms and shoulders...Jesu Grist...my legs are hard okay that is good. I have neglected the arms. Many workouts are geared to younger men. I don't want my new tat to sag to Shar Pei. Advice on building my arms. Hubby needs help sometimes and my baby dog is around sixty pounds.

I might add I belong to a YMCA and I subscribe to Men's Health. But I am not thirty and male. I want my arms to match the legs eventually. Okay find a build muscle workout for women 50+. No such animal...


----------



## Don M. (Sep 18, 2016)

Try Push up's and lifting weights.  Just as walking, running, etc., can keep the legs fit, arms need to be exercised to avoid and excess of flabby loose skin.  If you belong to a YMCA, and they have a gym, you should be able to find any number of devices there that are a good workout for the arms.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 18, 2016)

Try Push up's and lifting weights.  Just as walking, running, etc., can keep the legs fit, arms need to be exercised to avoid an excess of flabby loose skin.  I don't know if a YMCA has fitness programs for women, but if you do a quick Internet search on "exercises for the arms", you will easily find any number of good tips.  Here is just one, of many.

http://www.fitnessmagazine.com/workout/arms/exercises/best-arm-moves/


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks for the tips When we went to the Y on the weekend there was a coach who showed me a bunch of exercises. Now I just have to make it routine. Something weird though was the shaking afterwards. I guess if you're just beginning to exercise muscles like you haven't done before it's gonna take time. But I did a bunch of weight sets and my arms were all shaky for a half hour after. Need to alternate shoulder building too.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 20, 2016)

QUOTE=fureverywhere;525075]Thanks for the tips When we went to the Y on the weekend there was a coach who showed me a bunch of exercises. Now I just have to make it routine. Something weird though was the shaking afterwards. I guess if you're just beginning to exercise muscles like you haven't done before it's gonna take time. But I did a bunch of weight sets and my arms were all shaky for a half hour after. Need to alternate shoulder building too.[/QUOTE]

The "shaky" arms are a Good Sign....that means you have targeted muscles that haven't been used much.  That will go away as you strengthen those muscles, and you will begin to see the good results in a few weeks, as you continue to tone up those muscles.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2016)

I do dumbbells and resistance machines for upper body.  Also do pushups and triceps dips.  But if you've lost weight and have 'batwings' you are unlikely to tighten up that skin no matter how much muscle you add to your triceps.  I know.  I have a lot of arm and shoulder muscle - but still have flabby batwings.  Would probably be worse if I didn't work out so much. 

Lots of good Youtube videos showing you how to properly do free weight routines, etc.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 2, 2016)

I swear by the triangle push ups (which you can Google). I do three sets of 15 a day but not all at once.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I swear by the triangle push ups (which you can Google). I do three sets of 15 a day but not all at once.



I'll give that a try.  I can't do regular push ups, just the one on knees.  But I do planks on forearms as part of my routine.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 2, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I'll give that a try.  I can't do regular push ups, just the one on knees.  But I do planks on forearms as part of my routine.



I do these on my knees and can't do them with straight legs.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I do these on my knees and can't do them with straight legs.



I can do about 2 full pushups.  That's it.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 2, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I can do about 2 full pushups.  That's it.



Hey, well, two, you've got me beat. When I try doing full on push ups, it feels like too much of a load on my wrists. The bended knee method still provides very good upper arm toning, so I'm not feeling like it's compromising the benefit. 

The thing I really can't seem to do with much coordination is a side plank. I probably look ridiculous trying. I have very good balance but can't seem to stay up there. It's going to be something I'll try to perfect this winter.


----------

